# Milwaukee warranty



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I brought in my 4 year old drill and hackzall for warranty repair last Thursday. They called today and said they were ready. I go pick them up and they handed me brand new in box replacements. It’s nice to have new tools. I probably shouldn’t be using that drill with my 2 9/16” switchblade bit anymore


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If you'd have ridgid power tools you'd probably be writing a bad review on the ridgid forum by now.

I love milwaukee! I'm about to show off my collection!


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

Tango said:


> If you'd have ridgid power tools you'd probably be writing a bad review on the ridgid forum by now.
> 
> I love milwaukee! I'm about to show off my collection!


I've had the complete opposite experience with Ridgid. I turned in my nearly 10 years old reciprocating saw last year. They sent me a brand new Octane saw with 2 new 3ah batteries and a charger. The new tool still has the lifetime warranty the original had. 
The key is to make sure you follow directions to get the warranty.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

A long time ago I used Ridgid cordless tools and those fudges were heavy! Old, but worked like new.

Switched from dewalt to Milwaukee about three years ago? Milwaukee made a huge leap above dewalt with the fuel line. I think that really lit a fire under dewalt’s rear end. Unfortunately too late for me, already invested in Milwaukee. The new dewalt line looks awesome, but the hole hawg looks too fat. But dewalt’s 60 amp battery is impressive!

I made the mistake of buying the first Milwaukee drill snake. Big mistake, should’ve waited for the m18 fuel drill snake. The dewalt one looks and feels nice.

All in all, I’ve been happy with the new Milwaukee and sticking with them. Customer service and warranty has always been impressive.


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

Milwaukee is just killing it in the tool lineup they are putting out. The stuff just plain works. The marketing gets me every time . The stuff they are making is just perfect for a service plumber, I can't speak for the guys doing heavy construction, but for me, who does an occasional shower replacement with my hackzall, a hole in foundation for T and P discharge with my cordless sds plus, the m18 fuel stuff is the perfect balance of power, portability, and light weight in my opinion.

I have a 12v non fuel multi tool that I got when I first started, that works well for cutting access panels in walls for shower valves and the like, but I want to replace it when they finally come out with the fuel 18v multitool. Just so I can keep track of less batteries.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I've been replacing our dewalt cordless tools with Milwaukee , their fuel batteries are pretty damn good.


----------

